# Ingresar dinero ahorrado en cuenta bancaria



## xnt1sch (26 Nov 2017)

Buenas noches , 
Tengo un dinero ahorrado y que queria ingresar en mi cuenta bancaria . Hasta que cantidad maxima esta permitido ingresar al mes sin que el banco llegue a dar notificacion a Hacienda ¿?. Y que cantidad puede ser al año como maximo , mas o menos... ¿?
Un saludo


----------



## p_pin (26 Nov 2017)

Yo diría que 3.000 euros en ingreso efectivo es el límite, lo que sobrepase ese importe el banco tiene que informar a hacienda... 

Así que, hazte 2 cuentas en dos entidades distintas e ingresas 2.000 en cada uno
O hazte 3 cuentas en 3 entidades distintas e ingresas 2.000 en cada uno = 6.000
[...]

MOVIMIENTOS DE EFECTIVO, TRANSFERENCIAS Y HACIENDA


----------



## Dr Strangelove (26 Nov 2017)

A partir de 2500 € de golpe, el Banco notifica a Hacienda, pero aunque lo hagas poco a poco (pitufeo) si las cantidades finales son considerables acabarán inspeccionándote hasta el ojete.


----------



## paco908 (26 Nov 2017)

Para que quieres ingresarlo?. Gasta de lo que tienes ahorrado y no toques la cuenta (si tienes nomina u otra fuente de ingresos domiciliado irá creciendo mes a mes), al final el resultado es el mismo y nadie sabe nada.
Saludos


----------



## euriborfree (26 Nov 2017)

yo diria que no importa la cantidad, hacienda te va a crujir cuando vea la diferencia de saldos del 1 de enero de un año y año y no le salgan las cuentas

el cuento con el que te van a venir sera "incremento de patrimonio no declarado"


----------



## xnt1sch (26 Nov 2017)

2500 euros os referiis al mes ¿? 
Hombre por una cantidad pongamos inferior a 10mil euros seria ridiculo que fueran a por ti cuando hay muchisimas mas irregularidades y mayores que tienen que mirar
ING por ejemplo exige cuando abres una cuenta si no la tienes con nomina ingresar minimo 2000 euros para no cobrarte ningun tipo de comision


----------



## euriborfree (26 Nov 2017)

xnt1sch dijo:


> 2500 euros os referiis al mes ¿?
> Hombre por una cantidad pongamos inferior a 10mil euros seria ridiculo que fueran a por ti cuando hay muchisimas mas irregularidades y mayores que tienen que mirar
> ING por ejemplo exige cuando abres una cuenta si no la tienes con nomina ingresar minimo 2000 euros para no cobrarte ningun tipo de comision



crees que 10000 es poco para hacienda?

Un amigo se compro una TV plana de las "buenas", pago 1000€ en efectivo y el resto con una financiacion de una tele de 5000 pavos.

Pues le toco pagar una sancion por haber incumplido la normativa sobre pagos en efectivo al haber pagado en efectivo una compra de un importe superior a los 2500euros y se comio una sancion del 20%, 200 eurazos (fue sobre la parte en efectivo).

Hacienda se tomo la molestia de hacer todo el precedimiento para recaudar 200 euros y encima cabrear a un ciudadano honrado


----------



## xnt1sch (26 Nov 2017)

Si , te entiendo , si al hacer la compra le piden el dni pues Hacienda tandra sus datos en esa compra y si quieren joder pues iran a por el.
Yo hablaba de cantidad maxima a ingresar sin que el banco notifique nada a Hacienda... 2500 euros al mes ¿? o año ¿?
Supongo que otra opcion es tambien hacer mezcla con transferencias o donaciones de la familia o amigos que habra un maximo tambien


----------



## Lombroso (26 Nov 2017)

Ara cuestión de un año y algo hice una transferencia de 2.300 euros y el ventanillero me advirtió que iban a notificar a Hacienda, pues a partir de 2.000 daban aviso. Luego por otro lado están los pagos en metálico.

Al final no es cuánto ingresas de golpe, sino, como te ha dicho un forero, la cantidad de dinero que acaba habiendo en la cuenta sin que Montoro sepa de dónde ha salido. Si no tienes ningún ingreso conocido y tu cuenta sube como la espuma, tal vez te toque ir a la oficina de la AT de tu ciudad a dar explicaciones.

Si tienes 10.000 euros en dinero negro móntate una cafetería que cubra gastos y mantenla abierta 7-8 meses. Cierras y dices que te has cansado. Dinero blanqueado.


----------



## euriborfree (27 Nov 2017)

xnt1sch dijo:


> Si , te entiendo , si al hacer la compra le piden el dni pues Hacienda tandra sus datos en esa compra y si quieren joder pues iran a por el.
> Yo hablaba de cantidad maxima a ingresar sin que el banco notifique nada a Hacienda... 2500 euros al mes ¿? o año ¿?
> Supongo que otra opcion es tambien hacer mezcla con transferencias o donaciones de la familia o amigos que habra un maximo tambien



hacienda recibe todos los movimientos de todas las cuentas bancarias desde hace varios años, otra cosa es que el banco tenga obligacion de señalar operaciones concretas.

Asi que como hacienda tiene los datos ahora se estan dedicando a procesar bases de datos, ya sea de facturacion de un centro comercial como le paso a mi amigo, bases de datos de agencias de publicidad online como ha pasado hace unos meses y cualquier dia haran lo que me hicieron a mi hace unos años (y lo hicieron mal), que era comprobar saldo de 31 de diciembre de un año a otro y decir que la diferencia de saldos era superior a los ingresos declarados.

El error que cometieron era que una cuenta de Bancaja se convirtio en una cuenta de Bankia y el importe de un deposito no lo consideraron en el año anterior.

Me querian "emplumar incremento de patrimonio no declarado"


----------



## jaime-lannister (27 Nov 2017)

Yo lo hago de máximo 2500 mes.
De todas maneras si la procedencia es demostrable no debe de haber problema, pero mas vale prevenir que curar, si.


----------



## devexpert (27 Nov 2017)

Lo lógico es lo que te han dicho por ahí, no gastes de tu cuenta, y gasta de lo ahorrado.

Hacienda tiene una serie de procesos y alertas automáticas, si ganas 15 y estiman que para vivir necesitas 5, cómo a final de año tengas 11, te van a pedir cuentas.


----------



## John Galt 007 (27 Nov 2017)

Hay que alejarse de la banca todo lo posible.

O gastar el dinero o comprar oro y metales preciosos.


----------



## stuka! (27 Nov 2017)

N26 is your friend...


----------



## xnt1sch (28 Nov 2017)

Gracias por las respuestas.
He hablado con la directora por la mañana , me ha comentado que una vez abres la cuenta no suele pasar nada si no se hace ingreso mayor a 10000 euros al año .Al mes coincide en los 2500 euros que me comentasteis


----------



## vividor (30 Nov 2017)

Más de 1000 euros te piden el dni, supongo que lo apuntan y envían a Montoro...

Si tienes dinerito en "cash" guardalo en casa y usalo para tus gastos/caprichos, nadie te mangoneará y no tendrás a Montorito dando por culo.

Al que ha puesto N26, yo tengo cuenta con ellos y estoy convencido que los de N26 pasan detalle a Montorito de todos los Españolitos que operamos con ellos, así que estando en la UE es complicado estar libre de control...


----------



## McMax (30 Nov 2017)

Y de los $ en país centroamericano (no Panamá) se puede enterar Montoro?


----------



## musu19 (1 Dic 2017)

xnt1sch dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas.
> He hablado con la directora por la mañana , me ha comentado que una vez abres la cuenta no suele pasar nada si no se hace ingreso mayor a 10000 euros al año .Al mes coincide en los 2500 euros que me comentasteis



como¿¿¿???? ingresar 4meses 2500leuros ya som 10000lereles


----------



## amenhotep (3 Dic 2017)

La cosa no tiene por qué ser tan matemática.
Imagina que declaras 20000 euros de ganancia en un año fiscal y los cobras en el año siguiente.
Eso sí: si no tienes ingresos ni declaras IRPF y tu patrimonio aumenta uniformemente...


----------

